# Fiat Punto 1.1 Green Butterfly :)



## Thomas (Apr 22, 2009)

A few photos of my engine  
It's not so bad but it's not the way I like it to be  some things need to cleaned 
The engine bay is nad cleaned  it was never washed or something like that ... always hand cleaned right from the start  cause the car was my father's and now it's mine so it was always in my hands  
I wax the engine bay with one coat of Formula 1 carnauba car wax and than with diamondbrite... plastics were done using Plak and every rubber with silicone in spray to keep them in a good shape  
I always do the cleaning once in a two weeks in addition not to get the engine bay dirty  
Hmm .. I think that will be all as for now  
Cheers


----------

